# Do I have ABS?



## reign (Nov 26, 2005)

Hello everyone! frist post love this site!.

I have a few questions my dad baught me a temp car beacuse I crashed my 2006 CLS55 AMG , my dad got me the Nissan Sentra 2004 1.9S, im trying to figure out if my car has ABS i asked my dad he said he dose not know, I looked on the dash boerd and it had the ABS light, but it never comes on, so im woundering IF I have it or not, caue i have read somewhere that its a package for ABS, allso I Was woundering, if its okay to turn off the OVERDRIVE when im doing a 0-100KM race, beacuse its faster that way, but I only do it once a week so im woundering if im hurting th engin.

THANKS ALL


----------



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

why dont you just see if you can lock up the brakes or not. if you can, you dont have abs. you probably do tho.
and turning overdrive off shouldnt hurt anything, except maybe your gas milage.


----------



## reign (Nov 26, 2005)

callMeYourKiller said:


> why dont you just see if you can lock up the brakes or not. if you can, you dont have abs. you probably do tho.
> and turning overdrive off shouldnt hurt anything, except maybe your gas milage.



I dont want to hurt my brand new breaks...


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

check for an abs plug on the calipers. Or if you want to try another way, check the fuse panel for the abs slot. If you do have ABS, the plot will have a fuse on it. 
Oh and BTW: its 1.8S


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

callMeYourKiller said:


> why dont you just see if you can lock up the brakes or not. if you can, you dont have abs. you probably do tho.
> and turning overdrive off shouldnt hurt anything, except maybe your gas milage.


thats a very unsafe way to check for that. I wouldnt suggest that to anyone as he could lose control and wreck "another car"


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

callMeYourKiller said:


> turning overdrive off shouldnt hurt anything, except maybe your gas milage.


O/D just keeps it from getting into the 4th gear.


----------



## Redmax (Jun 23, 2005)

if he does it in an area where no one is a round and tries to lock up his brakes at 30mph or less, then wheres the unsafeness?


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

reign said:


> Hello everyone! frist post love this site!.
> 
> I have a few questions my dad baught me a temp car beacuse I crashed my 2006 CLS55 AMG , my dad got me the Nissan Sentra 2004 1.9S, im trying to figure out if my car has ABS i asked my dad he said he dose not know, I looked on the dash boerd and it had the ABS light, but it never comes on, so im woundering IF I have it or not, caue i have read somewhere that its a package for ABS, allso I Was woundering, if its okay to turn off the OVERDRIVE when im doing a 0-100KM race, beacuse its faster that way, but I only do it once a week so im woundering if im hurting th engin.
> 
> THANKS ALL



first of all check if you have drum brakes in the back... i think most 1.8S have drum brakes, therefore no ABS


----------

